# coyote dogs?



## Bob2010 (Feb 3, 2015)

Got to ask you hog dog guys about this. What would it take to train some dogs to run coyotes? That would be awesome.  They could fight and kill them or run them to the next guys property. I'd pay for that service!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 4, 2015)

Save your money and just google "Greyhounds chasing Coyotes" and have a blast watching the results.

Here is one of the videos and dang those greyhounds are fast and vicious as they will quickly kill coyotes.  I think that you would need some really flat and wide open spaces to do that though.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Those are sight hounds though.  Wouldn't do you a bit of good around here.  Check out some decoy dog hunts on youtube.  That method would work a lot better with our terrain.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 4, 2015)

That was awesome!!


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 4, 2015)

Them poor coyotes...


Said no hunter EVER!


----------



## PurplePinewoodDragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Well running coyotes would be by scent and sight I would imagine. I used to read about this kennel in Illinois I believe it was, and the guys would run coyotes with running walkers, different coonhound breeds, coy-dogs, and various other breeds. And I'm pretty sure I can remember seeing some greyhounds in some of the videos they would post. I will see if I can dig up some info on that kennel.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 4, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> That was awesome!!




Shucks, if you google it, you can see lots and lots of different hunts and locations etc.  I actually watched several of these videos about a week ago and I was amazed as how fast those greyhounds were and the viciousness in killing the coyote as well.

Some of these hunters have a neat set-up made on their truck for releasing their dogs when they reach a good point.  They don't always release all of the dogs on the truck at one time either as they have some type of mechanism that they can release whichever doors from the inside of the truck cab that they want too it seems.


----------



## rvick (Feb 4, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Got to ask you hog dog guys about this. What would it take to train some dogs to run coyotes? That would be awesome.  They could fight and kill them or run them to the next guys property. I'd pay for that service!


 Big running Walker foxhounds wouldn't be able to catch a coyote unless you ran him all day & night while relaying packs of dogs. We run them all over the south & rarely do the hounds catch one. As far as running them to the neighbors property, a coyote is like a deer. he will come right back to his home range as soon as the dogs are picked up. if serious, you need to look into decoy dogs.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am going to check all of this out. Even if you don't kill them it seems the pressure would push them elsewhere.  Maybe not once but running them several times.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 4, 2015)

Decoy dog would work better with our thick woods. I don't see the point though.  If I call the yote in I would just shoot it. No need to chase what you can kill. Rather turn some mean dogs to run the yotes from there home. Drag them from their den. Kill those worthless rodents. Run them hard like the yotes run our deer.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 6, 2015)

There are many who believe yotes got a toehold In Ga. as the result of being introduced by fox hunters.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 6, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, if you google it, you can see lots and lots of different hunts and locations etc.  I actually watched several of these videos about a week ago and I was amazed as how fast those greyhounds were and the viciousness in killing the coyote as well.
> 
> Some of these hunters have a neat set-up made on their truck for releasing their dogs when they reach a good point.  They don't always release all of the dogs on the truck at one time either as they have some type of mechanism that they can release whichever doors from the inside of the truck cab that they want too it seems.



My bro n law up in Illinois runs them down with his 4wheeler.  He'll chase them dwn and blast them with his shotgun.


----------



## Pate55 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Decoy dog would work better with our thick woods. I don't see the point though.  If I call the yote in I would just shoot it. No need to chase what you can kill. Rather turn some mean dogs to run the yotes from there home. Drag them from their den. Kill those worthless rodents. Run them hard like the yotes run our deer.



The decoy dog is all about getting the yotes attention away from the hunter. The dogs brings the yotes closer than they normally would come and gives the hunter a better shot. Too big of a dog and the Yotes are intimidated and dont come in, To small of a dog and they get caught by the yotes and killed. Its all about finding a dog thats just right.


----------



## Resica (Feb 9, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> My bro n law up in Illinois runs them down with his 4wheeler.  He'll chase them dwn and blast them with his shotgun.



Is that legal?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> There are many who believe yotes got a toehold In Ga. as the result of being introduced by fox hunters.



The fox hunters that hunted our old lease ran released foxes and wild coyotes


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 9, 2015)

I always thought a decoy dog was a yelping whining purse dog on a rope. Got to shoot the yote before you loose your decoy.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 9, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I always thought a decoy dog was a yelping whining purse dog on a rope. Got to shoot the yote before you loose your decoy.



I guess it could be like an alligator dog LOL. But really a decoy dog is one that is smart enough to understand the game plan and courageous enough to carry it out. Usually a hunter gets the coyotes attention and gets a response. The dog then goes to them (usually pairs) and intimidates them enough to chase him back to the hunter.  You might check out Original Mountain Curs for decoy dogs.  I don't think scent and sight hounds would work well here.


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Mar 11, 2015)

Incredible focus and dedication, thought Greyhounds only chased rabbits like that. Thoroughly impressed, slightly jealous.


----------



## Bob2010 (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I guess it could be like an alligator dog LOL. But really a decoy dog is one that is smart enough to understand the game plan and courageous enough to carry it out. Usually a hunter gets the coyotes attention and gets a response. The dog then goes to them (usually pairs) and intimidates them enough to chase him back to the hunter.  You might check out Original Mountain Curs for decoy dogs.  I don't think scent and sight hounds would work well here.



That is awesome. I bet some loose their decoy dogs. I should start being one of those foster homes or shelters for some whining purse dog breeds. Bring 2 or 3 to the hunting property every time I go.


----------



## Knotwild (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a friend in Michigan that hunts coyotes with dogs. They put GPS tracking collars on the dogs, watch the progress to get ahead of them, and set up an ambush to kill them. He says it is a blast.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 12, 2015)

My Lab is a coyote dog... She chased one off that was in my neighbors yard Monday morning before daylight.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 3, 2015)

Those aren't greyhounds, they are American Stag or Lurchers.  Great dogs.  Very smart, also foxhounds are great for tracking yotes, but you need open fields for the stags.  Too thick and dense down here.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 3, 2015)

*Lurchers*

Great, docile, strong, powerful and fast.

Greyhound, border collie, bearded collie, staghound


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 20, 2015)

Boys in Ohio run them with walkers and set up and shoot them with #4 buck just like a dog hunt for whitetails...they kill a lot of them!


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 1, 2015)

I've seen folks use mountain curs for decoy dogs.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 2, 2015)

those are stag hounds in the video. John Wick has books I believe about coyote hounds


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Aug 3, 2015)

There are dog men all over South Georgia who have the hounds to run and catch and kill coyotes, and to them nothing is exceptional about it.  I know men who run fox and coyotes, some Bobcats, and I know men who only run yotes and nothing else.  Rvick: I'm not sure if you don't have the hounds to do it or if you're not letting them finish the race, but there are Walkers all over SGa from fox lines that catch and kill coyotes on a regular.


----------



## GLS (Aug 4, 2015)

Curs on coyotes:
http://stephenbodio.blogspot.com/2015/06/curs-on-coyotes.html


----------

